# Enduro ONE 2018 Sammelthread



## Frell (4. April 2018)

Moin,
die Saison ist eröffnet, das schöne Wetter lockt die Menschen wieder aufs Rad und die Winterfahrer freuen sich nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt das Rad putzen zu müssen. Da es bisher noch keinen Sammelthread zur kleinen aber feinen Enduro ONE 2018 Rennserie gibt, eröffne ich hiermit einfach mal einen.

Ich nutze den ersten Post in den kommenden Monaten einfach um einige praktische Informationen zu den Rennen und Orten zu sammeln. Gerne könnt ihr hier praktische Informationen beitragen. Darunter kann und soll gerne gerne zu den zu den einzelnen Rennen diskutiert werden.




*Daten:*

Rennen: 12.05. - 13.05. Winterberg 
Rennen: 09.06. - 10.06. Roßbach 
Rennen: 07.07. - 08.07. Wildschönau
Rennen: 04.08. - 05.08. Wipperfürth
Rennen: 01.09. - 02.09. Ochsenkopf
Rennen: 15.09. - 16.09. Aschau i.Ch. 
Für den Serienstart kann man sich inzwischen nicht mehr anmelden. Gaststartplätze für die einzelnen Rennen solltet ihr frühzeitig buchen - für Winterberg gibt es bereits keine Plätze mehr (Stand. 04.04.18)

*Winterberg (12.05.-13.05.):*
Sicher vielen als Bikepark bekannt, gibt es noch viele schöne Strecken im Umland. Mit öffentlichen Nahverkehr aus Hessen leider etwas schlecht erreichbar, vom Westen her meines Wissens deutlich besser.

Da gleichzeitig das Dirtmasters Festival stattfindet sollten Übernachtungsplätze frühzeitig gebucht werden. Anreise für die Dirtmasters lohnt sich ab Donnerstag (Programm).
Wer noch woanders fahren will, ich werde am Freitag am Abend noch eine Runde über unsere lokalen Endurotrails in Marburg (ca. 75min südlich von Winterberg) fahren und Mitfahrer sind herzlich eingeladen. *28. April ist Nennungschluss für Serienstarter!* Mehr Infos für Camping usw. findet ihr hier.


----------



## Chrisgoon (6. April 2018)

Servus. Habe einen Serienstartplatz E1 Sport aber kann diesen aus privaten Gründen leider nur bedingt wahrnehmen und möchte ihn vergeben. Frell, kennst du da zufällig jemanden, der noch Bock hat?
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frell (7. April 2018)

Chrisgoon schrieb:


> Servus. Habe einen Serienstartplatz E1 Sport aber kann diesen aus privaten Gründen leider nur bedingt wahrnehmen und möchte ihn vergeben. Frell, kennst du da zufällig jemanden, der noch Bock hat?
> Cheers


Ich habs mal rumgeschickt, bisher hat sich jedoch noch niemand gemeldet. Aber vielleicht findet das ja hier wer


----------



## Nicio (16. April 2018)

Heyho, kann man eigentlich schon sagen, ob die einzelnen Stages blind zu fahren sind bzw wie viel Training wird es geben? Oder erfährt man das erst vor Ort?


----------



## JDEM (16. April 2018)

Training gibt es meist auf 2-3 Stage, davon eine Prolog und der Rest dann blind.


----------



## Chrisgoon (25. April 2018)

@Frell , thx. Hab keinen finden können, werd dann einfach die Rennen, die mir möglich sind, antreten. 

Wie lang sind denn die E1 Rennen so im Schnitt , weiß da einer was? Vermute mal irgendwas um 30 km ? 

Und wäre jemand interessiert an ner Fahrgemeinschaft für Wildschönau ? 

Cheers


----------



## jan1984 (25. April 2018)

Habe mich jetzt auch für winterberg eingeschrieben, allerdings ist mein Rad noch nicht da und ich muss hardtail fahren... schauen wir mal...


----------



## Frell (25. April 2018)

Ach, mit einem Hardtail wird man extra stark angefeuert


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (27. April 2018)

Bei der Enduro One kannst du alles mit dem Hardtail fahren. Wenn das so lasch wie letztes Jahr ist.


----------



## onkel_c (27. April 2018)

man kann (nicht unbedingt jeder, aber generell schon) ohnehin alles mit dem ht fahren.


----------



## Bullbaer (4. Mai 2018)

Bin spät dran. Campingplatz ist voll.
Wer kennt sich denn aus? Kann man dort auf dem Parkplatz im eigenen Auto (Bus) übernachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie4live (5. Mai 2018)

Habe noch einen Startplatz für Winterberg abzugeben. Schreibt mir einfach. Bis denn


----------



## JDEM (5. Mai 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Bin spät dran. Campingplatz ist voll.
> Wer kennt sich denn aus? Kann man dort auf dem Parkplatz im eigenen Auto (Bus) übernachten?



Auf dem offiziellen darfst du nur parken. Würde mal eher dann nen ort weiter schauen.


----------



## jan1984 (5. Mai 2018)

Sind auf einem Stellplatz in neuastenberg


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Mai 2018)

Chrisgoon schrieb:


> @Frell
> Wie lang sind denn die E1 Rennen so im Schnitt , weiß da einer was? Vermute mal irgendwas um 30 km ?



Wahnwitzige 14 und 20 waren die vorerst letzten wo ich war...


----------



## LaiNico (13. Mai 2018)

E1 heute wegen Unwetter vorzeitig abgebrochen. Man könnte auch Missorganisation unterstellen.

Verlierer des Tages in meinen Augen: Nino Antic.
Ganz starke Aktion sich an den Schlangen vor einer Stage vorbeizumogeln ("bin schon E-Bike gefahren"). Ich wünsche ihm, dass er mit dieser tollen Methode unter den Top 05 in seiner Klasse war und so seine Abreise, wie alle an denen er vorbei ist, im Unwetter antreten musste.
Achja - in seiner Leistungsklasse kommt es vmtl. auch auf die letzten 100 g an, ansonsten kann ich mir das Wegschütten von Getränken vor dem Start einer Stage nicht erklären. Und das wo alle Fahrer vor ihm (also bis zu dieser Stage) kein Wasser an der Verpflegung erhalten haben.


----------



## onkel_c (14. Mai 2018)

och ich glaube, da gibt es noch mehr highlights und nino war sicher nicht 'verlierer des tages': man muss sich nur mal genau die stage zeiten in summe anschauen,  dann wird es schnell klar....

insofern war der eigentliche verlierer für mich das format enduro one.
einerseits weil bis auf stage 1 und 2 alles andere sehr tretlastig, mitunter cc 'bergab' war und es mal wieder etliche leute gab, die meinten man könne, so kein flatterband durch jede kehre geht, quer durch den wald holzen ...
und ja, solche kurse wie stage 3 und 4 zb. fördern so etwas ganz stark!

und noch ein wort an den veranstalter: trainingsstage heißt, dass man diese auch trainiert! und wenn ich um 11.15hr in stage 1 geendet habe, dann habe ich diese stage so trainiert wie vorgefunden. diese dann für den rennlauf abzuändern finde ich persönlich ziemlich doof.
endete für mich im flatterband, wo vorher keine absperrung war. und wie gesagt, diese stage war nicht nur 'auf sicht'!. klar hatte ich mir das anders abgespeichert ...

darüber das wohl offensichtlich seit donnerstag auf den gesamten strecken trainiert wurde lohnt es sich ja schon gar nicht mehr zu reden.
nur sinn, macht das so alles nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan1984 (14. Mai 2018)

Organisatorisch war da in jedem Fall viel Luft nach oben...


----------



## LaiNico (14. Mai 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> [...] man muss sich nur mal genau die stage zeiten in summe anschauen,  dann wird es schnell klar....[...]


Das verstehe ich nicht. Spielst Du auf die Länge der einzelnen Stages (~ 01:00 Minute) an?


----------



## onkel_c (14. Mai 2018)

nein. schau mal bei s3 und s4 und dann beim team 66stickers ... vllt. wird es dann klarer!


----------



## onkel_c (14. Mai 2018)

schaust du s3. ich nehme jetzt nur mal exemplarisch fabian heim. der kollege kann treten und radeln. dem muss man bei 2min stagezeit erst mal 13sek abnehmen. auf normalen wegen scheint das erstmal sehr unwahrscheinlich.

in der guest klasse dasselbe dann nochmal. ein schelm wer seltsames dabei denkt ...


----------



## Downhillrider (14. Mai 2018)

die beiden Experten wurden laut der aktuellen Ergebnisliste disqualifiziert...


----------



## LaiNico (14. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Kann nirgends Ergebnisse (bisher) finden, deshalb war das nicht nachvollziehbar. Die Mogeleien auf Stage 3 & 4 waren ja offensichtlich. Wobei halt in meinen Augen auch unklar geblieben ist ob das Flatterband als Streckenbegrenzung gilt (dann wären die Zeiten möglich / "einfach geradeaus") oder der gegebene Trail die Richtung vorgibt. Ich hätte mir bei den Stages im Trailpark letzteres (inkl. vorheriger Ankündigung einer schwachen Abflatterung und entsprechender Ahndung bei vergehen) gewünscht.


----------



## dominikH88 (14. Mai 2018)

Die "offiziellen" Ergebnisse sind jetzt da. Finde ich halt schade allen die nicht alle Stages komplettieren konnten ein DNF zu geben. Die Begründung ist dass diese sowieso keine Chance auf Punkte gehabt hätten. Ich denke nicht dass es nur um Punkte gehen soll, gerade bei den Beginners bekam fast das halbe Feld ein DNF und gerade dort geht es ja wohl um's dabei sein und nicht um Punkte. Würde mich nicht gerade motivieren wieder teilzunehmen. Besser wäre es meiner Meinung nach gewesen Stages heraus zu nehmen um möglichst vielen eine Platzierung zu geben. Bei den Damen wurde das ja auch so gemacht um 23 zu erreichen für die Punkte.
Mir wurde während dem Gewitter am Start zur 8. Stage gesagt diese werde nicht mehr gewertet und ich kann einfach langsam runterrollen, jetzt wurde sie doch gewertet, wurde dadurch natürlich durchgereicht aber am Ende habe ich wenigstens ein Ergebnis und kann mir meine Stage-Zeiten ansehen, viele andere können das ja nicht. War mein erstes Enduro Rennen, bin etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Frell (14. Mai 2018)

Bei aller Kritik, hatte ich trotzdem viel Spaß auf der Veranstaltung. Es war meine erstes Enduro Rennen, mein zweites Rennen überhaupt und eine wirklich schöne Erfahrung. Ich hoffe, dass die Veranstalter der Kritik für die kommenden Rennen annehmen. So hätte auch ich es gut gefunden wenn deutlich besser geflattert worden wäre. Es gab teils einfach derbe Abkürzungen und ich habe nachher glaube ich auch zwei Kurven einfach geschnitten.

Davon abgesehen war das Team jedoch wirklich nett, die Stimmung und das Wetter bis zum Weltuntergangsgewitter hervorragend und ich freue mich auf die kommenden Rennen. Für diejenigen, die die Stages sich nochmal anschauen wollen oder nicht dabei waren, hier meine Aufzeichnung:


----------



## Epictetus (15. Mai 2018)

Das Flatterband sollte einfach besser sichtbar sein (auch aus dem Augenwinkel), denn letzlich haben wir mit Ballern und Treten genug zu tun, die Richtungen sollten da klar sein. Wie oft ich schon im letzten Moment umlenken musste..


----------



## Justus89 (15. Mai 2018)

moin zusammen,

es wurden ja so viele Bilder geschossen. Wer kennt denn die Fotografen, die die Bilder haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe69 (16. Mai 2018)

Ich habe ein paar Bilder geschossen. Wenn ich die Startnummer weiß, kann ich ja mal durchschauen...


----------



## bondibeach (31. Mai 2018)

fand die Strecken eigentlich ganz cool. Stage 1 hat total Bock gemacht, 2 auch vielleicht etwas kurz. Die anderen halt etwas viel mit treten. Bin mal gespannt auf Roßbach.


----------



## broeckchen (6. Juni 2018)

Biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von München nach Roßbach und zurück an. 
Möchte wer mitfahren?


----------



## bondibeach (9. Juni 2018)




----------



## Frell (9. Juni 2018)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt bisher wirklich begeistert von Rossbach. Viele natürliche Trails mit dick Wurzeln, Chunky stuff, verwinkelt und teils recht technisch. Die machen wirklich richtig Spaß zu fahren. Gefühlt die gesamte Gemeinde macht mit bei dem Enduro Rennen und die ganze Versorgung usw. ist super. Ich hoffe es geht morgen genauso gut weiter - wirklich klasse Location!


----------



## bondibeach (10. Juni 2018)

Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Bisher von allen Enduro Rennen an denen ich teilgenommen habe das beste. Die Stage 3 ist einfach pervers geil. Die Trails sind alle so mega nice natürlich verbockt wurzlig für jeden Geschmack was dabei. Also an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an das Team aus Roßbach und die E1 Leute, da habt ihr echt nen Hammer rausgehauen.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (10. Juni 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


>


Stage sieht gut aus Video ist kaum verwackelt, nutzt du ein Gimbal am Brustgurt?


----------



## bondibeach (10. Juni 2018)

ja. hab das rennen aufgrund der Regenwarnung leider nicht gefilmt. Aber schau dir mal sobald online stage 3 auf YouTube an. Hammer sag ich nur!


----------



## onkel_c (11. Juni 2018)

enduro @ its best ..
liebe roßbacher, vielen dank für dieses tolle rennen. mehr enduro ist fast nicht möglich. 
irre leistung. das muss man SO erst mal auf die beine stellen.
einzig stage 4 fand ich etwas unübersichtlich. habe zweimal dort kurzzeitig die orientierung verloren ... sonst alles top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth_Trailder (11. Juni 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> ja. hab das rennen aufgrund der Regenwarnung leider nicht gefilmt. Aber schau dir mal sobald online stage 3 auf YouTube an. Hammer sag ich nur!



Nur fliegen ist schöner.....stage 3 war absolut Premium!


----------



## onkel_c (11. Juni 2018)

mein favorit war die  #2. megageil!


----------



## SebDuderino (11. Juni 2018)

Für mich mit Abstand das bislang beste Enduro1 Rennen. Perfekte Organisation, von Campingflächen direkt am Gelände über die Beschilderung der Stages bis hin zum selbstgebackenen Kuchen an der Verpflegungsstation. Sieben abwechslungsreiche und anspruchsvolle Stages, die endlich mal kein reiner Sprint waren sondern die Bezeichnung Enduro tatsächlich verdient haben. Das auf feinstem Waldboden – ein Traum! Abgeflattert war es auch super und die Streckenführungen sehr schön ins Gelände integriert. Einziger klitzekleiner Kritikpunkt wären meiner Meinung nach die Chicken Ways. Da konnte man auf Stage 2 und 4 auf den ersten Blick nicht gleich erkennen wo es langgeht, hat leider dazu geführt dass ich da jeweils den Chicken Way gefahren bin und etwas Zeit verloren habe. Lag aber vielleicht auch eher an mir dass ich da einfach etwas vorausschauender fahren sollte 

Alles in allem ein super organisiertes Rennen mit richtig vielen motivierten Helfern, Streckenposten und Verpflegungsmenschen. Da kann sich so mancher Veranstalter, der schon seit Jahren ein Rennen organisiert eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden, vor allem was die Strecken angeht. Sollte das Rennen nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden bin ich auf jeden Fall am Start!


----------



## bondibeach (11. Juni 2018)

Ja ich muss es auch einfach nochmal sagen, Enduro1 Roßbach war absolute premium Klasse! So ein mega Endurorennen hatte ich bisher auch noch nie. Die Stages waren ein Traum, die Distanz perfekt, die HM perfekt, die Versorgung perfekt, gratis Bier im Zielberech <3. Besser geht es glaube ich nicht ! Vielen vielen Dank an das ganze Team aus Roßbach. Bitte wiederholt das Event !


----------



## Frell (11. Juni 2018)

Dem kann ich mich auch absolut anschließen. Das Rennen war wirklich eine Wucht und mindestens genauso spaßig wie fordernd! Absolut herausragend war das Engagement des lokalen Radsportclubs und der gesamten Gemeinde - ich glaube ich muss der Tourismusbehörde da mal ne Postkarte schicken was für ein Zugewinn das Rennen war. Ich werde da diese Jahr denke ich nochmal hin um mit Freunden nen Kurzurlaub zu machen.

Die Trails waren richtig spitze, sie hatten alle einen eigenen Charakter und waren für mich zumeist auch sacke schwer  Nachdem ich auf Stage 2 glaube ich den Rekord in Stürzen geholte habe (DREI!) habe ich es danach langsamer angehen lassen und bin sturzfrei durchgekommen. Das war echt nen geniales Wochenende. Danke nochmal!

Für alle die leider nicht dabei sein konnten oder sich die Trails nochmal anschauen wollen, hier mein Zusammenschnitt (gerade noch im processing, sollte aber bald durch sein):


----------



## bondibeach (11. Juni 2018)

welche GoPro benutzt du? Dazu ein Gimbal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frell (11. Juni 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> welche GoPro benutzt du? Dazu ein Gimbal?


Ne Hero 4 Black mit Schamhaar auf dem Mikro und ein WG-2 von Feiyu-Tech. Bei dem Gimbal bin ich noch etwas am rumspielen damit es in den Kurven besser mittrackt und welcher genau nun der beste Winkel zum filmen ist. Manchmal sieht man meiner Meinung nach zu wenig vom Trail.


----------



## Darth_Trailder (12. Juni 2018)

Frell schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich auch absolut anschließen. Das Rennen war wirklich eine Wucht und mindestens genauso spaßig wie fordernd! Absolut herausragend war das Engagement des lokalen Radsportclubs und der gesamten Gemeinde - ich glaube ich muss der Tourismusbehörde da mal ne Postkarte schicken was für ein Zugewinn das Rennen war. Ich werde da diese Jahr denke ich nochmal hin um mit Freunden nen Kurzurlaub zu machen.
> 
> Die Trails waren richtig spitze, sie hatten alle einen eigenen Charakter und waren für mich zumeist auch sacke schwer  Nachdem ich auf Stage 2 glaube ich den Rekord in Stürzen geholte habe (DREI!) habe ich es danach langsamer angehen lassen und bin sturzfrei durchgekommen. Das war echt nen geniales Wochenende. Danke nochmal!
> 
> Für alle die leider nicht dabei sein konnten oder sich die Trails nochmal anschauen wollen, hier mein Zusammenschnitt (gerade noch im processing, sollte aber bald durch sein):



Tolles Video 

Es waren ja mehr als nur der eine Fotograf anwesend, kennt jemand ggfs. noch andere seiten als die E1 Hauptseite um sich vlt. auf einigen Fotos wieder zufinden? #datfamegeilheit


----------



## SebDuderino (12. Juni 2018)

Auf Facebook gibt es noch weitere Fotos. Der Airbus im Landeanflug auf dem ersten Foto bin ich


----------



## Darth_Trailder (12. Juni 2018)

SebDuderino schrieb:


> Auf Facebook gibt es noch weitere Fotos. Der Airbus im Landeanflug auf dem ersten Foto bin ich



Da bin ich nicht


----------



## Frell (3. Juli 2018)

Ab Marburg (über Gießen, Frankfurt usw.) hätte ich übrigens noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit für eine Person inkl. Bike.


----------



## bondibeach (3. Juli 2018)

Wildschönau leider nicht dabei, aber nächsten Monat dann wieder


----------



## Frell (10. Juli 2018)

In Wildschönau war es wieder richtig lustig. Die Trails waren wieder sehr anders als in den beiden Rennen davor. In den Alpen ist man doch deutlich verschwenderischer mit Höhenmetern. Insbesondere Stage 1, 2 und 5 fand ich sehr spaßig!

Hier wieder mein Zusammenschnitt:


----------



## SebDuderino (10. Juli 2018)

Es war durchaus nett und die von dir genannten Stages waren wirklich gut! Etwas schade finde ich dass man insgesamt doch recht wenig Abwechslung im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren hatte. Der Prolog und Stage 3 entsprachen z.B. 1 zu 1 den Stages aus dem Vorjahr. Das Stage 3 Gerumpel wurde bei hohem Speed am Abhang auch schon etwas grenzwertig, da könnte an der ein oder anderen Stelle Fangzaun statt Flatterband den Nerven gut tun. Das klingt jetzt etwas negativer als es eigentlich sein sollte, denn von der Organisation her war es eigentlich super und 2 mal Lifttransfer sind für das niedrige Startgeld auch eine super Sache.


----------



## bondibeach (10. Juli 2018)

sieht top aus von den Stages . Hoffe Aschau wird dieses Jahr auch so geil wie die Rennen bisher. Etwas mehr STrecke würde Ascau echt gut tun . DIe Trails dort sind jedenfalls sehr geil.


----------



## onkel_c (13. Juli 2018)

enttäuschend finde ich die gesamtzeiten. bei einem rennen in solch einer region + liftunterstützung dürfte auch mal die 20min marke gekratzt werden. im verhältnis zu roßbach finde ich das etwas mau ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frell (13. Juli 2018)

Och, ich hatte knapp 20min Gesamtzeit. Menschen die deutlich besser fahren hatten allerdings auch nur knapp 15min. Für mehr hätte es allerdings deutlich mehr Höhenmeter zum treten bedarft oder noch eine dritte Liftfahrt bzw. dann eher noch einen anderen Lift. Denn an dem Lift für Stage 1 und 2 musste man zwischenzeitlich doch ziemlich anstehen.

Mir hat das Rennen insgesamt ziemlich gut gefallen und es war auch gut abgeflattert. Der Charakter war halt wirklich anders im Vergleich zu Roßbach.


----------



## Frell (1. August 2018)

Wie sind denn die Strecken in Wipperfürth im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Orten (Winterberg, Rossbach, Wildschönau)? Ich bin in der Ecke noch nie gefahren.


----------



## bondibeach (5. August 2018)

Servus zusammen,

für alle die nicht dabei sein konnten hier alle Stages der Enduro One in Wipperfürth 2018:






Dieses Jahr mal ohne Regen . Insgesamt sehr tretlästig und ich habe leider zu wenig getreten. Aber naja hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## fntms (6. August 2018)

Hab mich auch nur auf Gesamtplatz 220 gehustet 
Danke für das Video


----------



## karlson (6. August 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> für alle die nicht dabei sein konnten hier alle Stages der Enduro One in Wipperfürth 2018:
> 
> ...


Cooles Video.
Um wieviel Uhr bist Du gestartet ?


----------



## Frell (6. August 2018)

Daumen hoch, ich hatte diesmal leider nen derben Fettfleck zentral auf der Linse weswegen die ersten fünf Stages irgendwie nichts ordentlich zu erkennen ist.. Ich verschone die Welt mal damit 

Dafür ist es im Rennen etwas besser gelaufen mit Platz 9 in der Beginner Wertung. Ich würde wirklich noch gerne unter die ersten Sechs diese Saison kommen. Nächstes Jahr wäre es dann ja eher Sport-Klasse und Platz 60 oder so


----------



## bondibeach (6. August 2018)

Wow Platz 9 ist doch echt sehr nice. Beim Ochsenkopf auch am Start?


----------



## bondibeach (6. August 2018)

karlson schrieb:


> Cooles Video.
> Um wieviel Uhr bist Du gestartet ?


 
öm eigentlich sollte ich 10:36 starten war aber bissl spät dran also so 10:50 oder so glaube ich


----------



## karlson (6. August 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> öm eigentlich sollte ich 10:36 starten war aber bissl spät dran also so 10:50 oder so glaube ich


Ich bin um 10:18 los. Auf deinem Video kann man sehen das die Strecke offensichtlich während des Rennens verändert wurde. Auf Stage 4 musste man nach einer langen Gerade vor einem quer gelegten Stamm (war mit Flatterband umwickelt) links auf einen Hang hoch und dann wieder rechts runter. Du fährst einfach gerade dran vorbei weil der Stamm weggeräumt wurde (7:51 min, Flatterband oben links gut zu erkennen) Sehr seltsam. Wenn Sekunden Plazierungen bedeuten, finde ich das nicht fair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (6. August 2018)

karlson schrieb:


> Ich bin um 10:18 los. Auf deinem Video kann man sehen das die Strecke offensichtlich während des Rennens verändert wurde. Auf Stage 4 musste man nach einer langen Gerade vor einem quer gelegten Stamm (war mit Flatterband umwickelt) links auf einen Hang hoch und dann wieder rechts runter. Du fährst einfach gerade dran vorbei weil der Stamm weggeräumt wurde (7:51 min, Flatterband oben links gut zu erkennen) Sehr seltsam. Wenn Sekunden Plazierungen bedeuten, finde ich das nicht fair.



stimmt, im video sieht die stelle echt aus als ob sie mal nach links hoch geführt hat, sonst würde das Flatterband ja auch keinen Sinn machen. Im Rennen im Tunnelblick wird vermutlich aber dann sobald sie umgebaut wurde niemand mehr so gefahren sein. Das kann schon eine Platzierung kosten leider (bei den schnelleren)


----------



## bondibeach (7. August 2018)

schau mal hier bei 8:15


----------



## karlson (7. August 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> schau mal hier bei 8:15


Oh Mann. Eigentlich ohne Worte ;-)


----------



## handyhens (7. August 2018)

Servus Leute, es kann nur sein, dass die Stelle aufgrund eines Flatterbandabrisses kurz anders war. Fakt ist, dass beim Abbau die Schikane da war und wir natürlich keine Strecke umbauen während des Rennens!!!! Grüße Christian


----------



## gallus90 (7. August 2018)

Servus Leute,

Gibt's vom Wochenende irgendwo noch mehr Fotos als auf der offiziellen Homepage. Es standen ja doch an verschiedenen Stellen Fotografen am Rand. 

Danke in Voraus und liebe Grüße!


----------



## mod87 (21. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich als Gaststarter für das Rennen am Ochsenkopf eingetragen und hab ein paar Fragen, die mir bestimmt jemand beantworten kann.
Vorneweg: es ist mein ersten Rennen überhaupt, den Ochsenkopf kenne ich halbwegs und ich glaube grob zu wissen, auf was ich mich eingelassen habe

Folgende Dinge sind mir noch nicht ganz klar:

1. Zeitabstand zwischen den Fahrern:
In der offiziellen Ausschreibung ist sowohl etwas von festen Abständen als auch von selbstverantwortlichem Abstand.
Gibt es hier jetzt einen festen Zeitabstand beim Start der einzelnen Fahrer oder kann man seinem Vordermann ein paar Sekunden zusätzlichen Vorsprung geben? (es geht wohl eher darum, dass mein Hintermann mir mehr Vorsprung gibt ^^)

2. Überholen / Überholt werden
Wenn jemand überholen will, wer gibt an, auf welcher Seite dies geschen soll?
Ist es korrekt, dass derjenige, der überholt wird vorgibt, auf welcher Seite der Überholende überholen soll?

3. Transferpassagen Höhenmetern
Ich gehe aktuell von ca 600-700 Höhenmetern aus? Ist das realistisch aus euren Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre?

4. Transferpassagen Zeit
Wenn ich nach der offiziellen Ausschreibung gehe, gibt es hier Vorgaben, welche bei Bekanntgabe der Strecke genannt werden?
z.B Transfer von Ende Stage 1 zu Beginn Stage 2 in 30 Minuten
Muss ich dann darauf achten, dass zwischen der Endzeit von Stage 1 und dem Durchfahren des Starts von Stage 2 nicht mehr als exakt 30 Minuten liegen? Die Zeiten werden ja im Transponder geloggt.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirteen TRE (22. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
leider kann ich in Aschau nicht an dem Start gehen und hätte daher für das ausgebuchte Rennen einen Startplatz in der Guest-Klasse abzugeben. 

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Frell (22. August 2018)

Moin, schön das du mitfährst.

_1. Zeitabstand zwischen den Fahrern:
In der offiziellen Ausschreibung ist sowohl etwas von festen Abständen als auch von selbstverantwortlichem Abstand.
Gibt es hier jetzt einen festen Zeitabstand beim Start der einzelnen Fahrer oder kann man seinem Vordermann ein paar Sekunden zusätzlichen Vorsprung geben? (es geht wohl eher darum, dass mein Hintermann mir mehr Vorsprung gibt ^^)_

Ja, mehr Abstand ist kein Problem meiner Erfahrung nach. Einfach dem Posten sagen. Aber deine Zeit aus dem Prolog bestimmt eh dein Startfenster und du fährst somit automatisch mit Menschen die ähnlich schnell fahren wie du. Also keine Bange.

_2. Überholen / Überholt werden
Wenn jemand überholen will, wer gibt an, auf welcher Seite dies geschen soll?
Ist es korrekt, dass derjenige, der überholt wird vorgibt, auf welcher Seite der Überholende überholen soll?_

Meist ruft der Überholende zunächst einmal den Vorfahrer an, da es häufig an Gelegenheiten zu überholen fehlt hängt man aber oft erstmal auch einfach dahinter. Wenn man ne Stelle sieht, ruft man dann meist überhole rechts/links. Ganz oft machen die Vorderleute aber auch einfach Platz an einer passenden Stelle.

_3. Transferpassagen Höhenmetern
Ich gehe aktuell von ca 600-700 Höhenmetern aus? Ist das realistisch aus euren Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre?_

Realistisch bei den bisherigen Rennen, war aber noch nicht am Ochsenkopf

_4. Transferpassagen Zeit
Wenn ich nach der offiziellen Ausschreibung gehe, gibt es hier Vorgaben, welche bei Bekanntgabe der Strecke genannt werden?
z.B Transfer von Ende Stage 1 zu Beginn Stage 2 in 30 Minuten
Muss ich dann darauf achten, dass zwischen der Endzeit von Stage 1 und dem Durchfahren des Starts von Stage 2 nicht mehr als exakt 30 Minuten liegen? Die Zeiten werden ja im Transponder geloggt._

Ne, das Startfeld bekommt ein Zeitfenster, meist so 4-4:30h in der sie ab dem Moment wo die jeweilige Startgruppe das Startfenster hat um alle Stages zu fahren inkl. der Transfers. Aber ich habe noch nicht mitbekommen, das wer disqualifiziert wurde weil er/sie ein paar Minuten länger gebraucht hat. Das Zeitfester klappt eigentlich fast immer ganz gut.


----------



## dominikH88 (27. August 2018)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie Aschau so ist? Bin am überlegen ob ich starten soll.


----------



## bondibeach (27. August 2018)

sehr geil, war eine gute Stimmung, nur hoffentlich etwas längere dieses mal


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. August 2018)

dominikH88 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand wie Aschau so ist? Bin am überlegen ob ich starten soll.



Sehr kurz (14km, praktisch nur einmal hoch und einmal runter) und runter mind. zur Hälfte auf Wegen, die unser Wirt uns zum Hochfahren empfohlen hat...
Hoch war dafür nix für die Flachlandpiraten aus Nord- und Mitteldeutschland  O-Ton Eingeborene: "bergaufi sans net die Mächtigsten"

Laut Orga solls dieses Jahr aber besser werden. Das heißts vom Oko aber auch. Der ist dieses Jahr aber wieder nur 18km und 600hm.


----------



## mod87 (28. August 2018)

Danke Frell für die Antworten... lass mich dann mal überraschen


----------



## SebDuderino (29. August 2018)

Gibt's hier jemanden der aus München / Nürnberg / Augsburg oder einer anderen Stadt in Bayern zum Ochsenkopf fährt und noch einen Platz frei hätte?


----------



## Blutrichter (5. September 2018)

Ich hab mich jetzt, nachdem ich das Event am Ochsenkopf als Zuschauer gesehen hab, voller Übermut spontan für Aschau angemeldet.
Gibt es Leute die da schon mitgefahren sind?
Standard-Ersatzteile wie Bremsbeläge und so sind ja klar, aber lohnt es sich bei den Trails für eventuell schlechtes Wetter Matschreifen einzupacken? 
Hat der Boden das Potenzial, so schlammig zu werden, dass Wetscreams angebracht sind, oder reichen Shortys im Zweifelsfall auch?


----------



## bondibeach (5. September 2018)

Boden ist dort eher hart und steinig.


----------



## bondibeach (18. September 2018)

Für alle die in Aschau nicht dabei sein wollten, oder sich die Strecken anschauen wollen (alle Stages):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (19. September 2018)

Du warst also der mit den zweiten Jeffsy Race

War mein erstes Rennen und ich fand es super, gute Organisation und top Stimmung, sowohl bei den Fahrern als auch den Zuschauern.
Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen das Mal zu probieren, war zwar etwas überrascht wie ruppig die Strecken waren aber hat richtig Laune gemacht 

Hab auch gefilmt, gibt's hier:
Enduro One 2018 - Aschau: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLflwDcuvdMScB0koMpG-5KgV8zncYbdLN


----------

